# Procesador de voz delay



## jormon (Sep 6, 2009)

Saludos
Este es mi primer post.
Estoy armando este circuito pero tengo algunos problemas porque la señal sale muy distorsinada, el problema creo que es,  la entrada. Pone Input 2.5v p-p y yo le quiero conectar la salida de una radio fm y sale distorsionada.

Este circuito puede ser de ayuda a mucha gente que esta buscando un circuito delay para retardar audio, por ejemplo en las retransmisones via satelite de futbol donde la señal de video no esta sincronizada con  el audio, que es para que lo quiero yo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Bajale volumen al radio o quiza no tienes un adecuado acople de impedancias entre los circuitos. Salu2.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola Jormon, bienvenido al foro.



jormon dijo:


> Pone Input 2.5v p-p y yo le quiero conectar la salida de una radio fm...


Vos lo dijiste. 2,5V pico a pico.

¿Qué voltaje tenés a la salida de la radio?
Supongo que es como te dijo Tecnogirl: Te pasaste con el volumen de entrada. Medí con un tester (multímetro)  qué voltaje de alterna tenés a la entrada. No deberías alcanzar los 0,88V.

Saludos.


----------



## jormon (Sep 12, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas,pero creo que he encontrado el problema.
Segun he estado investigando el problema seria que por defecto el attiny26 esta configurado para 1Mhz y tendria que trabajar a 16Mhz,
reviso el datashest pero  no se como configurarlo .
El software que utilizo para programar es el Ponyprog y hardware puerto paralelo skt200.
Una ayuda,gracias.


----------



## jormon (Sep 12, 2009)

Me contesto yo mismo .
Opciones de security fuse bits y funciona perfectamente gracias.


----------



## jormon (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola
Buenas noches
TEngo ya todo funcionando y necesitaria una ayuda ,hacer que el delay fuese mas largo o sea mas delay. No se si cambiar la resistencia y el potenciometro  del SETUP(configuracion) o seria mas de programar el atmel.
Tengo el archivo HEX y el programa pero esta en assembler y no se nada de programacion, si alguien lo necesita para documentarse que me lo pida y lo adjunto.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 23, 2009)

No esta de mas que pongas el assembler para estudiarlo.. Salu2.


----------



## jormon (Dic 26, 2009)

Archivo assembler delay


----------

